# Richmond, VA Gathering 08-31-08



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Found out that I was heading down to my hometown area down in the Richmond area this weekend to see my folks. After talking with a few people on here we decided to make this posted so others may join us if possible.

Sunday August 8th - This coming up Sunday at Havana Connections

Hours are from 10-5 on Sunday

*Swift Creek
*13137 Rittenhouse Rd
Midlothian, VA 23112
Phone: 804-249-5000

Still deciding on a time but I'm thinking around opening time? If you are interested post a message and we will try to get everyone together!


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

I'll shoot for 1000


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Wonder who else lives in the area?


----------



## Kaisersozei (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm definitely in the area--that Havana Connections is about 5 minutes from my house. Let me see what's going on this Sunday after I get back in town tomorrow, but put me down as a tentative yes! :chk


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Kaisersozei said:


> I'm definitely in the area--that Havana Connections is about 5 minutes from my house. Let me see what's going on this Sunday after I get back in town tomorrow, but put me down as a tentative yes! :chk


No way! How long you lived there? I grew up off Spring Run road down off Hull Street in Clover Hill Farms. Know where that is?


----------



## Kaisersozei (Feb 5, 2008)

hk3 said:


> No way! How long you lived there? I grew up off Spring Run road down off Hull Street in Clover Hill Farms. Know where that is?


Yep, sure do. Lived here since about '96--now in Queensmill, but originally in Salisbury when I first moved here (1 divorce ago.)

If this comes together, someone should PM Kev ([OT] Loki) He just moved to Charlottesville and would be pissed if he missed it.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

He's in the chat room with us now... you should join in!


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump for Friday morning.


----------



## gtsetgo (Aug 26, 2008)

i live an hour south of there but unfortunately won't be able to make it. :ss


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Saturday bump


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

im still on the fence. dont know if i wanna wake up early to drive a couple hours, but i've really been hankering for another old fashion herf. hmm... decisions decisions

stearns


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, after the long drive I rolled in last night around 8pm. Home sweet home....... My old man and I sat on the deck last night and burned a LGC #3. He's a cc snob.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

hk3 said:


> Well, after the long drive I rolled in last night around 8pm. Home sweet home....... My old man and I sat on the deck last night and burned a LGC #3. He's a cc snob.


That's what it's all about right there my friend!!! Hope you enjoy many, many more smokes with your Dad!!! :ss


----------



## Kaisersozei (Feb 5, 2008)

Looks like I'll be showing up around 11:30 or 12--see you guys then! :chk

Volt, Stearns, anyone else: PM me if you're not familiar with the area & I'll send you my cellphone # to call in case you get a little lost on the way.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

doesn't look like I can make it this time. maybe next time


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

same here, but keep me updated

stearns


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Volt said:


> I'll shoot for 1000





Kaisersozei said:


> I'm definitely in the area--that Havana Connections is about 5 minutes from my house. Let me see what's going on this Sunday after I get back in town tomorrow, but put me down as a tentative yes! :chk


Good times! Thanks for coming over and burning a few sticks with me this morning! You guys are top notch! Thanks for the sticks :ss

Will post pictures tomorrow when I get back home!


----------



## Kaisersozei (Feb 5, 2008)

hk3 said:


> Good times! Thanks for coming over and burning a few sticks with me this morning! You guys are top notch! Thanks for the sticks :ss
> 
> Will post pictures tomorrow when I get back home!


Awesome to meet both of you (in person!) Great way to spend a Sunday afternoon, I certainly enjoyed myself--and _*much*_ appreciation for the sticks! The PPP on that 60 year old number was fantastic, I'm still :dr

Safe travels back to MI,

Gerard


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Ditto to all the above. I had a great day meeting and smoking with you huys. The 200 miles on the motorcycle was outstanding as well. 

As the the King Edward - Thanks for sharing it - again summed up in 2 words: wierd and strange :ss :tu


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Here's a few pictures from this past Sunday when I met up with Volt and Kaisersozei. 

Volt trying to figure out what the profile is on that old King Edward.


Michael with the grin and Gerard walking away on the right side. Michael, how do partagas shorts differ when you smoke them backwards?:r


All 3 Amigos.


----------



## Kaisersozei (Feb 5, 2008)

Hal, no picture of the "mysterious midsection stranger"? :r That was a highlight of the herf! 

Glad you made it back to MI in one piece. Wondering if Volt's beer bottles can say the same...


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Kaisersozei said:


> Hal, no picture of the "mysterious midsection stranger"? :r That was a highlight of the herf!
> 
> Glad you made it back to MI in one piece. Wondering if *Volt's beer bottles can say the same*...


:r:r Thanks again for the home brew! It was great!!!! :tu

Did your picture on your camera phone turn out?


----------



## Kaisersozei (Feb 5, 2008)

hk3 said:


> :r:r Thanks again for the home brew! It was great!!!! :tu
> 
> Did your picture on your camera phone turn out?


As a matter of fact, I captured the few moments when we didn't have cigars in hand...


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks like you guys had a great time.

I've had a number of trades, bombs, etc with Volt -- good to see what Michael looks like.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Great pics guys... I'm still kinda amazed at a store that is a humidor... I'll be checking out the one in Williamsburg. 

I know what ya mean Vin, it's nice to put a face to a name.


----------



## icantbejon (May 11, 2008)

Based on my current situation, I wouldn't have been able to make this one. However, I'm moving to the Richmond area in a couple months so for the next one I'm definitely in.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Well, well, well hat's what the gang looked like at the herf? Thanks for the pics guys. Pre she ate it!! :tu


----------

